# Anyone teach thier betta tricks?



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I read online about someone who taught their betta to swim through a hoop on the bottom of their tank to get food. 

So anyone here have any experience training their betta? It seems like an interesting idea and I'd like more info on it. :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard of it but have never done it.


----------



## RuBirdBlue (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never tried to teach a fish tricks, although I have heard of it as well.

Your post reminded me of a "fish training" kit that can be ordered online. I wonder if it really works....
ThinkGeek :: R2 Fish Training School Kit


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha that kit is so cool! Looks like something I should get my sister for her birthday (she has a betta too!). how cool :]


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

RuBirdBlue said:


> Your post reminded me of a "fish training" kit that can be ordered online. I wonder if it really works....
> ThinkGeek :: R2 Fish Training School Kit


I question this kit... lol. I think that someone is making bookoos of money off of gullible people!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Probably! lol


----------



## RuBirdBlue (Jul 23, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I question this kit... lol. I think that someone is making bookoos of money off of gullible people!


I imagine it's more a gag-gift/novelty item than an actual training kit....however, I do think that with the right technique and amount of patience, fish could be trained to perform certain simple acts in order to get food rewards. It's just a question of whether or not such a technique can be found in this kit. :-D


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

RuBirdBlue said:


> I imagine it's more a gag-gift/novelty item than an actual training kit....however, I do think that with the right technique and amount of patience, fish could be trained to perform certain simple acts in order to get food rewards. It's just a question of whether or not such a technique can be found in this kit. :-D


I think it could be a gag-gift...but I could see more people buying it thinking it will truly train their fish. Sadly. I mean after working in retail this past few years while in college, I'm amazed what people buy thinking it will work. lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't use the kit, but I did teach my betta!!! :-D 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poodles4me/3513460136/in/set-72157615775292807/


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

RuBirdBlue said:


> I've never tried to teach a fish tricks, although I have heard of it as well.
> 
> Your post reminded me of a "fish training" kit that can be ordered online. I wonder if it really works....
> ThinkGeek :: R2 Fish Training School Kit


*Lol I saw a youtube video on that, and they video taped the fish actaully playing soccer and basketball with that kit ;-)*


----------

